
Ask HN: Using affiliate for charity - gguenerais
I was reading my emails and wondering if it would be a good idea to create a service so that influencers and bloggers could use their affiliate links from time to time to donate to charities.
The service would allow them to create such links in seconds and choose for which charity to donate the profits made by the link.<p>It could also be seen as a service to help charities promote giving through affiliate links.<p>Another idea: Making a Chrome plugin that would be a bit like Adblock, but instead of hiding the ad, would change the ID to give the revenue to the chosen charity.<p>What do you think about that?
Do you have any other ideas?
Would you be willing to participate if a project emerge of that?
======
sharemywin
Pretty sure changing the affiliate id would be against most terms of service.

~~~
gguenerais
Yes true ;)

